
Oracle Dyn DNS Services Shutting Down in 2020 - pierlu
From an email to old customers of DYN services:
&quot;Oracle is announcing the end-of-life for the free Standard DNS service in favor of the enhanced, paid subscription version on the Oracle Cloud Infrastructure platform. On May 31, 2020, the “EOL Date”, the Standard DNS will be retired and will no longer be available.&quot;<p>The following capabilities are not currently supported in Oracle Cloud Infrastructure DNS:<p><pre><code>    Webhop (HTTP redirect)
    Dynamic DNS
    Zone transfer to external nameservers
    DNSSEC
</code></pre>
The migration to the new services is apparently a copy&amp;paste DNS zone export to the new cloud.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oracle.com&#x2F;corporate&#x2F;acquisitions&#x2F;dyn&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;migrate-your-services&#x2F;
======
jpollock
As a lesson to anyone else hoping to do a shutdown with a migration to a
different service with your company.

If you are going to treat me the same as any new subscriber, where I have to
re-signup, re-add my payment method, export my settings and then import them
again, you're asking me to buy all over again.

If you ask me to buy, then I get will reevaluate the relationship, and if it's
just as easy to migrate to another supplier I will move.

Migrating internally should have been "push this button to accept the new
terms and pricing, you don't even need to talk with your registrar."

I've been a Dyn customer for over a decade, and now I'm moving because it's
just as easy to move as it is to stay, and I do not want to have to type in
"oracle.com" to manage my service.

~~~
vidanay
That's pretty much exactly how the transition is for me:

Dear Customer,

Since Oracle acquired Dyn in 2016 and subsequently acquired Zenedge. The
engineering teams have been working diligently to integrate Dyn’s products and
network into the Oracle Cloud Infrastructure platform. A majority of Dyn
products have now been integrated and upgraded on the Oracle Cloud
Infrastructure.

Accordingly, DynDNS Pro/Remote Access is decoupling from the Dyn brand and
business unit this summer, and will remain a business unit within Oracle.

Your organization has the right to access and use DynDNS Pro/Remote Access.
This product will continue to be available from Oracle without any disruption
of service and no action is required on your part at this time.

~~~
pierlu
I have been a donating member of the now defunct everydns.net, acquired by DYN
in the 2010, sadly then acquired by Oracle in 2016 for some strange reasons,
probably because DB experts are always fascinated by DNS experts. Somehow I am
then a VIP user of dyn/Oracle, and I have received two emails. One is the
aforementioned, containing inflated marketing words for 'Action required
please migrate to the best cloud (i.e. Oracle)', the other is 'don't worry,
for you VIPs, DYN will remain a separate business unit. No action is required
on your part at this time'. AT THIS TIME.

I think I will install for my personal domains a good chrooted bind (or
powerdns) on a couple of public facing linux servers. AT THIS TIME sounds too
intimidating to me.

------
apple4ever
This isn't surprising, but still upsetting.

First as noted, no Dynamic DNS or DNSSEC?? REALLY?? Come on.

Second as also noted, the migration is manually! You have to download a zone
record and upload it, and that's after manually creating your account.

I'll be switching to Cloudflare. Been considering it for a while, but now it
makes sense.

~~~
rcj4747
No dynamic DNS? This is literally the name of the company they bought.

And the migration is just a sign up for a new service after exporting my zone
config? They really don't care about losing customers it would seem. Easy
enough, my router supports domains.google.com for ddns and my domain
registration is already there, it's time for DNS to follow it.

~~~
dheera
In general, as a user, if a product you are using gets acquired it's a good
reason to move away from it ASAP. More often than not acquirers kill products
and keep the talent.

~~~
throw_away
And sometimes, they don't even keep the talent:
[https://www.unionleader.com/news/business/workers-at-
oracle-...](https://www.unionleader.com/news/business/workers-at-oracle-dyn-
expect-to-hear-of-layoffs-
tuesday/article_f555f585-c0bb-59dd-a6ea-03190e041023.html)

------
gingerlime
I was a Dyn customer since the late 90s (I think...). In the early(ish) days
they offered a lifetime DNS service for something like $30, so I jumped on the
opportunity. I don't think there was much else around at the time...

All things considered, I managed to get a pretty good deal out of it. Can't
really complain, can I?

Anyone knows a good alternative with simple DDNS updaters?

~~~
jgrahamc
Lots of people use our DNS and update via the API to make dynamic DNS.
[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/36002052451...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360020524512-Manage-dynamic-IPs-in-Cloudflare-DNS-
programmatically)

~~~
sls
I wonder if you would want to add a link to that page about setting up
Cloudflare dynamic DNS on a Synology NAS? That's my use case, and I found a
script[1] and a page[2] where people were having some success using it.

[1]
[https://github.com/joshuaavalon/SynologyCloudflareDDNS](https://github.com/joshuaavalon/SynologyCloudflareDDNS)
[2] [https://luvis.se/tipstricks/set-up-dynamic-dns-with-
cloudfla...](https://luvis.se/tipstricks/set-up-dynamic-dns-with-cloudflare-
on-synology-dsm-6/)

------
thiagoc
I'm a happy user of Afraid's FreeDNS:
[https://freedns.afraid.org](https://freedns.afraid.org)

Edit: I'm not affiliatted with the service, I just really like it.

~~~
Ayesh
Joshua is a really friendly and generous one to run it for all these years.
I'd trust this than some corporate who didn't bother to migrate customers.

------
notacoward
Yet again, proving that Oracle is the computing industry's graveyard.

~~~
zxcvbn4038
I call Oracle the Black Thumb. Everything they touch, aside from their
flagship database, dies. Java. Sun. BerkleyDB. Mysql. Taleo. Larry Ellison
might be the 4th horseman - he dresses the part.

~~~
the_duke
I'm not a fan of Oracle by any measure, but what you are stating just is not
true.

MySql is going strong and is very actively developed. (even if Oracle is
predictably trying to have more features in the Enterprise Edition). I'd still
always choose Postgres, but that's besides the point.

Java has undergone very positive modernization and change over the last couple
of years, following a long period of stagnation, and is the opposite of dying.
(Also here, one has to warn though that Oracle is probably trying to abandon
the JVM in the long term and move over to GraalVM for monetization).

~~~
MrStonedOne
Mysql is dead, long live mariadb

~~~
zxcvbn4038
Ditto. Amazon’s Aurora is nice also.

------
kissgyorgy
You don't need no dynamic DNS service. Cloudflare is free for this with way
more cool features. Here is a little command line script for the Cloudflare
REST API which you can use to update A records for domains at Cloudflare:
[https://github.com/kissgyorgy/cloudflare-
dyndns](https://github.com/kissgyorgy/cloudflare-dyndns)

------
pmlnr
Digitalocean has a free dns service plus an api. All you need is a cron based
api call and you have dynamic dns.

~~~
sergiomattei
I did not know this. Source/docs?

~~~
andrenotgiant
Here's a good place to start:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/networking/dns/overview/](https://www.digitalocean.com/docs/networking/dns/overview/)

As a note: you'll have to add a valid payment method on DigitalOcean to
activate your account, but once you're in it's free to use all the DNS
features, and you can automate via the API, docs here:
[https://developers.digitalocean.com/documentation/v2/#domain...](https://developers.digitalocean.com/documentation/v2/#domains)

~~~
netllama
That doesn't give me good vibes. They're surely going to attempt to monetize
it at some point. What's the benefit for digitalocean to providing a 'free'
service?

~~~
fharper
Note that I'm a Developer Advocate at DigitalOcean.

AFAIK, there is no plans to move to paid service. It makes sense to make DNS
management easier for developers if you have your applications or websites
running on our droplets.

------
klinquist
I have a bash script that runs as a cron to get my current external IP address
every ~5 minutes. If it has changed, it updates AWS Route53 with the new IP.
Route53 costs $1/mo (for a zone = domain) and DNS lookups are basically free.

------
kerouanton
I didn't renew my Dyn subscrition a few months ago, considering they had
increased their pricing model and offered nothing new. And being owned by
"evil" Oracle didn't help.

Today it's relatively easy to build a self-hosted dynamic DNS equivalent, e.g.
[https://github.com/dprandzioch/docker-
ddns](https://github.com/dprandzioch/docker-ddns) so I'm in the process of
solving the issue like this.

~~~
henryfjordan
isn't the point of dynamic DNS that it's not self-hosted? It should be on a
static IP somewhere outside the network/IP you want to monitor.

I run a server at home and I can always just go update my DNS records to some
new IP but the catch is I cannot ssh home without knowing the new IP address,
hence the point of a dynamic DNS service.

If you host that in the same network, what's the point? You lose access to it
too.

~~~
Rychard
From the README of the linked repository:

> All you need is a cheap VPS, a domain and access to it's nameserver.

I personally find it a bit misleading to classify this as being "self-hosted",
seeing as how it's effectively the same as every other dynamic DNS service.

------
kaustubhvp
This is very much Oracle. Killing competition by just buying good tech and
closing it down.

~~~
andrewbinstock
>This is very much Oracle

This is very much large companies.

~~~
smacktoward
You can always tell when they're completely done digesting an acquisition,
because the digestive process always ends with a belch like this.

------
jason_slack
Pro services are NOT shutting down though, right? My e-mail says this:

Dear Customer,

Since Oracle acquired Dyn in 2016 and subsequently acquired Zenedge. The
engineering teams have been working diligently to integrate Dyn’s products and
network into the Oracle Cloud Infrastructure platform. A majority of Dyn
products have now been integrated and upgraded on the Oracle Cloud
Infrastructure.

Accordingly, DynDNS Pro/Remote Access is decoupling from the Dyn brand and
business unit this summer, and will remain a business unit within Oracle.

Your organization has the right to access and use DynDNS Pro/Remote Access.
This product will continue to be available from Oracle without any disruption
of service and no action is required on your part at this time.

------
edaemon
They are also completely ending support for DNS in mainland China:

> _Please note, however, that the China Network is being retired. On May 31,
> 2020, the “EOL Date”, the China Network will no longer be available, and you
> will need to find another provider._

------
dekhn
I got this email and immediately moved my vanity domain to Amazon Route 53.

------
rkagerer
I'm confused. What happens to DynDns accounts that have been paid-up beyond
2020 or folks that bought the "lifetime" subscription?

~~~
Symbiote
I have a lifetime subscription, and received the same email saying service is
ending.

~~~
leesalminen
The product's lifetime, not yours ;).

------
CaliforniaKarl
Thanks very much for posting this! I also am a Dyn customer, and I discovered
that Apple Mail moved the notification into Junk.

~~~
GrumpyNl
Based on what? Im asking because with bad thinking, this could be one of the
greatest marketing moves.

------
0172
The only reason I was with Dyn is because they acquired EveryDNS. The cycle of
big fish eating the little fish continues.

------
jimnotgym
I don't need dynamic DNS but was thinking about moving domains at new job to
dyn:-I used it at 'developer' and 'pro' levels in the past. I liked the
analytics, and the central management.

I am now in the market for something else. What are the options for small
enterprise dns? Cloudflare? Route53? What else

------
AimForTheBushes
Perfect opportunity for existing customers to migrate to a different service.

------
g051051
I'm confused. Are you sure that this affects the dynamic DNS? The free version
went away years ago, but the "pro" version is still listed as available for
sale on the dyn.com web site.

------
E7amar
I used to use [https://dns-api.com](https://dns-api.com) .You do stuff with
git and it's basically Route53 plus it's cheap (1£ per domain)

------
durnygbur
As a pre-Oracle customer of DynDNS because they had some obscure TLDs at good
prices - geez. Oracle took them over, tripled the prices for these TDLs, and
then torn DynDNS into pieces. Brutal.

------
thrownaway954
you should mention that this is just for people on the FREE plan. If you are a
paying customer (the PRO version), you are NOT affected.

~~~
jssjjssj
That's not true. All plans are affected, and once you "upgrade" to Oracle
Cloud Infrastructure, you're moved to a Pay As You Go plan

>Now that this integration work is complete, Oracle is announcing the end-of-
life of the DNS service in favor of our upgraded version on the Oracle Cloud
Infrastructure Platform. On May 31, 2020, the “EOL Date”, the DNS will be
retired and will no longer be available. The upgrade to Oracle Cloud
Infrastructure will require some actions on your part and must be completed on
or before the EOL Date.

>You can also upgrade when your current Oracle Dyn or Zenedge contract expires
on [contact-end-date]. If you chose to not upgrade by the time your contract
renews, your right to access and use the service will be moved to a month to
month subscription governed by your current agreement until May 31, 2020. If
you do not have auto-renew enabled, your service will end based on your
agreement.

~~~
apple4ever
Correct. I've been paying $12/month for the Managed DNS service.

------
gesman
...or ZeroTier :)

